# cramping at 4/5DPO ending in BFP?



## lizlovelust

Hi ladies,

Ive been spotting off and on since O, and am now 5DPO and cramping started yesterday at 4DPO and has gotten a little stronger but its dull cramping and pressure on the left side of my abdomen, have any of you lovely ladies experienced this and ended up with your BFP?


----------



## keepholdingon

I wasn't really paying attention that early on, but I did get my BFP at apx. 7DPO. Around 7DPO, I had a dull ache that felt like I had been socked in the uterus. I also had twinges and sharp pains on the left side of my uterus/body. Ended up being my turkey :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Thanks! I hope this is it for me, ive never had cramps this early in my tww before! Sometimes i get them a few days before AF but never this early!


----------



## lizlovelust

Any other ladies...?


----------



## hunni12

I cramped two weeks before my af was due and she was due on the 8th


----------



## lizlovelust

And it ended a BFP?


----------



## MissFortune

i had cramping and left-side twinges from ovulation up until AF was due. i got my BFP 10dpo. i'd never cramped so much in a 2ww before, other than the first time i was pregnant.


----------



## hunni12

Yep it ended in bfp


----------



## lizlovelust

I also have a swollen lymph node behind my right ear and im not sick at all, could this have anything to do with pg? 

Also as for my cramping and spotting do you ladies think i could be pg?


----------



## Nikkilewis14

i had a MASSIVE sharp pain on the left side of my uterus 2 days before i got my BFP at 8dpo, i had very dull cramps right after that for three days! two days after the sharp pain i started to spot light brown (meaning old blood) and then i had pink, a little red,and well.. here we are now! :)


----------



## hunni12

How come you just wont test


----------



## lizlovelust

I did test this morning and BFN, but im only 5DPO


----------



## lizlovelust

:dohh::shrug:


----------



## lizlovelust

.......


----------



## ttc1soon

I had AF like cramps at 6/7 dpo and got a postive a few days later.


----------



## lizlovelust

My cramps started yesterday at 4DPO...is that even possible to start implanting that early?


----------



## hunni12

I have read it is possible


----------



## lizlovelust

Really? Oh wow, well I hope this is it then!


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm so impatient!


----------



## lizlovelust

...


----------



## notmommyyet

ya starting from about 4dpo it felt like AF was coming. It was starting to bug me and I told OH I almost wanted to ask him to have sex just so if it was on its way it would just come. We didnt and I waited it out a few more days and bam BFP. I continued to cramp until about 8 weeks. GL


----------



## lizlovelust

wow! So think I could be PG and may get my BFP soon??


----------



## Dawkinsmummy

lizlovelust said:


> My cramps started yesterday at 4DPO...is that even possible to start implanting that early?[/QUOTE
> im 4dpo and i got the exact same as you...lets keep our fingers crossed xx


----------



## Dawkinsmummy

wen r u gonna test x


----------



## Dawkinsmummy

LADIES!!! i havent had a period since my daughter was born (i had like one thenthey stopped as i started breast feeding!!) cbfm said peak day 1 on 1oth may.i had cramps about 1 hour ago+ i just went to toilet and there was DARK BROWN BLOOD on toilet roll? wtf, its too early for implantation bleed? wtf how could i start a period if i only ovulated 5 days ago?


----------



## Clarkeyness

Liz- have you tested yet?
Im 5-6DPO and having cramps and slight brown CM last night...


----------

